# TRCA June Tourny. "Lake Houston"



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok Guys we were waiting till the last minute "so to speak" to post when and where the June tournament will be. We were hoping the Trinity river would be fishable, but we know what the story is there. So we have decided to give Lake Houston another go. We have changed up the tournament time, and boat ramp location. Tournament will be held on June 27th, from 4pm to 12am, at the Ponderosa Marina on Luces Bayou(Lake Houston). This is next weekend guys! We had a great turn out last month with 11 teams, so ya'll come on out and fish with us. Please show up early so we can get everyone in the water in time for are MANDATORY meeting held at 3:45pm. There is a small fee to launch at this ramp, I believe it is $7 to launch. All rules and regulations apply as usual. If you have any questions just ask or check out are Facebook page TRCA.


RED


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Gonna miss this one, still in Africa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

oh... man I might have to get in on this one!!! I have been waiting for the next post of one and I don't mine running lake Houston!!! and I can afford this tournament !!!!!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well hopefully we will catch you on the next one Ramrod. We would be glad to have you Castaway, let me know if your planning on coming out. Were trying to get a head count a head of time. Thanks


Red


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rivercat.. i dont think i am gonna make it due to the time and no partner. But i will be getting in one soon. I might be out there in the am if I'm there when yall start I will definetly swing by and say hello..


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are the results for yesterdays tourny. We had a small turnout with only 4 teams, but a big turnout of fish! Team Jones took first place with a total of 47.2 lbs, with the big fish being a 37.2 lb blue cat (his new personal best). Congrats bro! My team (Rivercat) came in for a close second place with a total weight of 40.8 lbs! Besides some pretty heavy rain, it was a good night of fishing. Thanks to all who came out!

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

More pics


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

And more


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice fish! ! Wondering of yall braved the stroms


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes it was pretty nasty for about 45mins but we fished on


Red


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW! Nice catfish me and my son are going to definitely have to get it on this, thanks for posting Red, 2cats


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlemley (May 24, 2015)

*July Tournament*

Is there going to be a July Tournament?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes I'll have it posted by the end of the week.

Red


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Where is it going to be? Houston again i sure hope so


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Man those are some nice fish. This is Scott from team Ryan. The weather ran us off around dark. We only caught a big goo fish, no cats. Then my trolling motor crapped out. We had a great time and it was great to meat all of you. Congrats to the winners! We'll see y'all at a tournament soon!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Hawgtied, yeah we figured the weather got ya'll. It was nice meeting you and your son. And hope to see ya'll again. I have already posted the July tournament date's and location, if interested.

Red


----------

